# Lenses that do or don't do well with the M



## axtstern (May 28, 2013)

In order to avoid disapointment, let's share the experience gained from what we have.

My contribution:

Canon EF 85mm 1:1.2 L MARK I
does not Focus at all on the M

Tamron 18-270/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD 
works in good light/contrast conditions
Slow to focus on the long end, PZD sound like a staple gun
VC kicking in (literaly) before focus is achieved, picture then starts to jump


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 30, 2013)

I'll bet the lenses work fine - it's the M that's the turkey!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 30, 2013)

100mm f2.0 works very well with camera set up logically (AF+MF, touch switched off, single point select, continual AF disabled)

70mm Sigma f2.8 macro a bit slow, but it's a bit slow elsewhere. Things improve with limiter set to appt range.

Tokina 11-16 f2.8 works well (not a hugely fast focusing lens in any case, but mitigated by inherent UWA depth of field)

Canon 70-200 f2.8L nonIS works well with focus limiter set.

And the 22mm is obviously pretty damn excellent, fast and sharp.

Sorry to hear that the Tamron 18-270 lens doesn't work so well. That's my goto lens... pffft.

The 85mm f1.2 is relatively slow elsewhere by all accounts...

@dickgrafixstop what are you basing the turkey bit on? Have you used the camera? With grown up AF settings?


----------



## SambalOelek (May 30, 2013)

Canon EF 85mm f/1.2 L II USM - focuses adequately fast for stationary subjects. Front-heavy
Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 USM - Focus speed ok, good weight distribution. Nice results
Canon EF 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro - Focus speed seems quite quick. Yields excellent results
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II USM - Disappointing drop in focus speed. Quite impractical to use, even for stationary subjects
Canon EF 200mm f/1.8 L USM - Just for the fun of it. Difficult to handhold and operate

Will update periodically. Most of the time I prefer the 22mm f/2 due to the overall compact size. 

*Update - more lenses:*


Canon EF 135mm f/2 L USM - As others have mentioned, works very well. Stellar results (I really like the 200 2.8 on FF, and this yields a similar perspective)
Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art - I really wanted to like this combo, but didn't. Slow to lock focus (indoors), and overall the lens just didn't "feel right" for the camera.


----------



## axtstern (May 30, 2013)

I can confirm the Tokina 11-16mm 1:2.8
The conventional AF drive adds a constant "ning ning ning click" sound which enlarges the delay between shutter being pressed and picture taken by a further second but reslts are impresive.

Canon EF 135mm 1:2.0 L
Smooth operation and (relativ) fast focus. So far the best match to the M I found

Sigma 50-150 HSM EX DG 1:2.8 Mark I & mark II
Works very well with the M. Only downside: The attempts of the M to focus generate a kind of recoil simmilar to the force felt when firing a paintball gun.


----------



## Bigmaxy (May 31, 2013)

Sigma 30 1.4 is fine
Canon 24-105 is fine
Sigma 10-20 f4 is fine.
Canon 100-400 is a dud. Just will not focus before the subject has moved away. Even if the subject is a tree. (well maybe that is an exaggeration)


----------



## axtstern (May 31, 2013)

I Can confirm the Sigma 30mm 1:1.4 works well with the M

Sigma 24mm 1:1.8 works in a decent fashion but: Now you have 3 switches to deactivate AF (in camera, electronic switch on lens and the clutch)

Dinosaur Corner:

Tamron 28-105mm 1:2.8 works surprisingly well with the M slow focusing lens anyway, not much disturbed by a slow focusing camera.

Canon 100mm 1:2.8 Macro Mark 1 (Non USM, Non anything)
Oh my god. Even with limits set, the focus tubus needs ages to extend or retract. I did not had time to test this a second time but the camera seems to stack shutter releases when uisng the touch display for making the shot. I believed that the camera would not find focus and selected another picture area, not achiving focus there as well I pressed again at the center of the screen. After putting the camera down the lens continued to move and over the period of a minute made three pictures by itself.


----------



## axtstern (Jun 4, 2013)

Latest update to the list:

Canon EF 200mm 1:2.8 L
Works extremly well, fast and smooth AF

Sigma 150-500 mm F5,0-6,3 DG OS HSM
Works fine, however requires a strange way of handling the lens in order to achieve any ballance.
OS of this lens is an extreme load for the battery of the M. I expected to be able to do 200 pics with the remaining battery life but had the red flashing warning after just 50 shots.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 9, 2013)

So far I've only tested the below lenses:

EF 40mm f/2.8 ... works good
EF 50 f/1.4 ... works good
EF 85 f/1.8 ... works good
EF 100 f/2.8 L IS ... works good
EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II ... works good
Sigma 15-500 OS ... works but slow to AF

Will try my remaining lenses a bit later


----------



## axtstern (Jun 28, 2013)

First attempt with the new firmware 2.0.0.2:

Tamron 18-270 VC PZD:

Suddenly works like a charm. VC now kicks in after focus is achieved, focus speed is dramaticly improved, hunting almost completely surpressed.


----------



## Zv (Jul 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> So far I've only tested the below lenses:
> 
> EF 40mm f/2.8 ... works good
> EF 50 f/1.4 ... works good
> ...



Does the 40 pancake AF faster than the 22/2 on the EOS M? Was thinking of getting one.


----------

